# Heller 1/400 Escorteur Forbin



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Here's my build up of the old Heller 1/400 scale kit of the Escorteur Forbin, a French T-53 class destroyer that entered service in 1958. I like that these ships still show classic destroyer lines. The turret configuration - a*single turret forward/two turrets aft - is like the US*Forrest Shermans that were in service around the same time.* 

The kit is typical old Heller - overall shape and outline OK, but not a great deal of detail.* I dressed it up with*PE railings and various other odds*and ends.


----------

